# Oregon Orchid Society Show



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got back from the Oregon Orchid Society Show and Sale held in Portland OR this weekend. The show was very nice. 6 AOS awards were given. Here are some pics of the event, starting with a shot of the OOS display. (I am not a member of the OOS, but of the Northwest Orchid Society in Seattle. The OOS did win the AOS Show Trophy and my society won the Orchid Digest Show Trophy)

*Oregon Orchid Society Display*




*Paph Memoria Albert Eickhoff 'Wallula'*
(stonei 'Maybrook' x kolopakingii)
Plant owned by Mark and Joan of Orchidaceae, Inc.




*PEOY* to the right & *Xanthophyllum* to the left (Xanthophyllum is mine)




*Paph Sander's Pride x Paph Susan Booth *
Grown by a member of NWOS, but bought from Orchidaceae, Inc. 




*Phrag Nitidissimum 'Rayser' (sp) AM/AOS*
In the Orchidaceae, Inc display (naturally) 




*Paph Mt Toro*
In the Orchidaceae Inc display. This one was nominated
for an AOS award, but not awarded. Too bad too as it was 
REAL nice. 





OK, I just previewed this post. I swear I don't work for Orchidaceae or 
anything like that. I didn't realize how many shots of their Paphs/Phrags
I got. I've got more to post, but it's getting late and I need to go to bed. 
I'll post more tomorrow. And yes, there are some more of *their* plants, but I'm sure I got other people's plants too........(I hope) LOL!

Craig


----------



## Bolero (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing........it's good sometimes to live vicariously through others.

;-)


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2007)

It's great to see some of Mark and Joan's plants! More please!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanx. But where are the Parvi's?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 30, 2007)

OK.....here are the rest of the pics I took that are worth showing. The post will be long. Not sure if this thread should be moved to photographs though..... 

*Phrag Intis Tears*
Awarded an AM/AOS at this show
(You guessed it.....Mark and Joan's plant)




*Paph micranthum*




*Paph armeniacum*
All 3 flowers coming out of the same pot




*Paph William Ambler*
(roth x wilhelminae)
you can see the back of a lowii too (I didn't take a pic of the lowii)




*Paph (armeniacum x moquetteanum) on left Paph Mem Larry Heuer on right*




From left to right: Side view of a small *roth*, a hiding *exul*, *(Robert Ward x mastersianum)*, and far right *(Supersuk x Cesar Delgado)*




*Paph Snowbird 'Robin' AM/AOS*




Oops....just had to edit because of too many pics. 

One more post of pics after this one. 

Craig


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 30, 2007)

And the rest of the pics I have:

*Paph (primulinum x Yosemite Moon)*




*Paph urbanianum*
Once again from Orchidaceae Inc.




*Paph Hawaii Wings*
(hennaisianum x mastersianum)




*Paph (Crow Creek 'Chris Seattle' x Orion 'Starfield')*




Group shot. From left to right: *sukhakulii hybrid* (I didn't get the cross), next top *Paph Margaret Crandell (vanguard x moquetteanum)*, just below it *armeniacum*, *acmodontum*, and far right near bottom corner is *primulinum var purpuresence*(whew!)




*Paph Jeweled Tapestry (hirsitissimum x acomdontum)*





Well, that's all the pictures I got that were worth posting. Too bad I 
didn't get a picture of my Paph S. Gratrix which won Best First Bloom Seedling
in the show.  

I hope you all enjoy the pics. If I could figure out a way to post them without you having to click on them for bigger images I would. 

Craig


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 30, 2007)

Craig,

While the Mount Toro was well bloomed and attractive, it was not award quality. The flower tended toward the Paph stonei parent, and was quite well grown. The inflorescences only carried 3 flowers, whereas the recent awards had 4 to 5 flowers. The flowers were smaller than awarded plants with a smaller dorsal sepal width and shorter petals. 

It was a plant I certainly would like to own, but not up to the modern standards. By the way, this cross has 54 awards, so there was a big volume of statistical information to compare it to.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 30, 2007)

That's nice to know. I thought I saw you guys looking it over at your table. When I saw it at first glance I thought it was stonei. I also thought the inflorences seemed short, but not being familiar with Mount Toro all I could really say was that it was very nice. I sure liked the way the overall plant looked in the display. I should have taken a picture of the whole thing, but didn't. I'm not surpsied that it got nominated as the whole plant was really an impressive display. I too wouldn't mind claiming it as my own.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2007)

Great slippers! Thanks for sharing.


----------

